# Oklahoma Joe's Now at Lowe's



## mneeley490 (Feb 8, 2017)

Saw this the other day. I didn't buy it, as I already have a horizontal that I rarely use anymore. But I thought it seemed to be a good price.













20170205_132329.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Feb 8, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 8, 2017)

A mere shell of its former self....:icon_cry:


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 8, 2017)

That's kinda what I thought. My friend has one of the older ones. This one was noticeably heavier than any other grill Lowe's carries, though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2017)

There is a lot of guys putting out some great Q on them!!

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 9, 2017)

It's still a shell of its former self.  Once the Davidsons sold to Charbroil, there's no comparison.  Not even close.


----------



## xray (Feb 9, 2017)

Would that be a good starting point to try a stick burner?


----------



## lemans (Feb 9, 2017)

The old "joes" were built like a tank. 1/4 inch steel.. the Lowes model is like drinking a lite beer!!


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 9, 2017)

My personal thoughts are do some research from guys that have them and think about what you want long term on the smoker. If you are wanting something that will last from now on then this is probably not something you want. If you are just wanting to dabble around with stick burners and see if you like them it may be a great starting point. There are many modifications that can make them easier to use such as tuning plates, door gaskets, etc. But with that being said...it can definitely turn out some very good bbq in the hands of someone familiar with it. You can give someone a 6000 dollar trailer smoker that could produce something completely uneatable if the guy don't know how to use it. But a guy familiar with his pit can take one of these and turn out food just as good.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 9, 2017)

My money's on Old Country in the sub-$500 bracket.  Step up from there would be Horizon.  

Buy quality, buy once.


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 9, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> My money's on Smoke Hollow in the sub-$500 bracket.  Step up from there would be Horizon.
> 
> Buy quality, buy once.


What he said buying quality is good advice to think about...I have gone through several cheaper offsets over the last several years but currently I'm saving for a good one because the next one I buy I don't want to have to worry about again.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2017)

For sure as said the big box stores don't always carry the top line product even with the same name brand items and if your going to have to spend $$ to upgrade it why not buy better to start with??

Warren


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lemans said:


> The old "joes" were built like a tank. 1/4 inch steel.. the Lowes model is like drinking a lite beer!!


Lemans, you've just insulted light beer!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







HalfSmoked said:


> For sure as said the big box stores don't always carry the top line product even with the same name brand items and if your going to have to spend $$ to upgrade it why not buy better to start with??
> 
> Warren


X2.  And spend even more money to replace it much more quickly.


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2017)

Lemans said:


> The old "joes" were built like a tank. 1/4 inch steel.. the Lowes model is like drinking a lite beer!!


Please tell me people do not really drink that.It is made for  cooking like chicken broth

Richie


----------



## lemans (Feb 9, 2017)

Only an example... if you going to drink and smoke 
Only JD!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2017)

tropics said:


> Lemans said:
> 
> 
> > The old "joes" were built like a tank. 1/4 inch steel.. the Lowes model is like drinking a lite beer!!
> ...


That's why I stick to yengling.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

My wife would kill me.

Again


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 9, 2017)

Lemans said:


> Only an example... if you going to drink and smoke
> Only JD!!!


Amen!!


----------



## lemans (Feb 9, 2017)

For $299 you can buy a 18"WSM.. now you are talking


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 11, 2017)

tropics said:


> Please tell me people do not really drink that.It is made for  cooking like chicken broth
> 
> Richie


Lemans earlier insulted light beer:  Richie, you've now insulted chicken broth.  Congrats.  We have lovely parting gifts for you as well.


----------



## hilly42 (Feb 11, 2017)

Alright fellas I'm kinda new to this whole quality smoker thing! I currently have a char griller that was purchased from Home Depot as a gift. I have done a few mods (new thermometers, gasket sealer, brought down the smoke stack closer to the grates, welded a deflector in it with tuning plates) I feel like I'm ready to make that plunge into stepping up in the smoker quality. Like the advice from above I'd like to save up and buy quality and only buy one time...... now with that being said I do wanna stick to an offset stick burner I really have a lot of fun with the one I have now would just like a better quality.......... any suggestions or a point in the right direction???


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't know what your price range or selection is like in your area but there are many builders around that make nice units locally...don't know if you're looking for reverse flow or not but all our local stores carry around me heavy duty is old country at academy sports and bass pro has a few horizon smokers. If you're looking for a backyard unit shop around and find what you like and what you don't. Lang, Shirley, horizon, yoder all make great backyard units and there are many more and many small local custom builders around my area. If I was looking for a backyard unit personally I love the horizon and yoder Wichita.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 11, 2017)

1.  Figure out what you like doing best.  Long, low temp smokes or shorter, hotter smokes?

2.  Sounds like you like the offset configuration?  What would you look at otherwise?

3.  Where do you live?  Can play into accessing good quality smokers without having to fork over a bunch more money for shipping.

4.  What's the biggest cook you have done, and what's the biggest you think you'll do?

5.  Budget?

All of these play into what you need to look at.  Once you've answered these, you can start funneling possibilities down into realities. I could put you onto Pitts & Spitts out of Houston and you can get anything under the sun fabricated.  But if your budget is only a grand, I've done you no favors since you're not going to get anything there for that price range.  Like I said earlier, Old Country and Horizon are 2 good lesser priced (relatively speaking), good quality, step-up options. My $0.02.


----------



## hilly42 (Feb 11, 2017)

sorry guys guess I should have been more precise, I live in southern Indiana and am just looking for a nice backyard smoker for a decent price the most people I've ever fed off the smoker at one time would be 10-15 at most!!!!  I'm looking to stay under about $800 I'm not looking at winning any competitions I just want the bragging rights to all my buddies lolol


----------



## lemans (Feb 11, 2017)

Weber WSM 22...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd give a good look at Old Country:  retails out of Academy in Evansville.  Horizons are sold by BPS, but closest to you appears to be in Cincinnati.  Yoder entry level is at the top end of your range, but doable:  you'd need to go to their website and search dealer locations close to you.

I think any of these three are good options that will stand the test of time for you.  Good luck


----------



## hilly42 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!!! Time to do some homework


----------

